# Indiana Subs Needed 4 Large Retail Stores - Indy, Bloomington, Bluffton, Richmond



## BossSnow.com (Oct 1, 2009)

*B.O.S.S. Snow Removal is looking for experienced and qualified Independent Contractors to service a number of "Big Box" retail stores located in the following Indiana Cities: Bloomington, Bluffton, Columbus, Indianapolis, Richmond, and Vincennes*.

Please contact Vance Cox at (317)362-8277 with any interest!

Please note that the service providers in many locations must have salt capabilities as well as the plowing, which means the potential is there to generate better revenues!

Vance Cox
317-362-8277
www.bosssnow.com
[email protected]


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

.........no comment..........


----------

